# Team U.S.A



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Alright guys, if you were the general manager of Team U.S.A and you had the chance to select any Americans that play in the NBA or the NCAA, what would be your 12 man roster. You're able to choose anyone you like that is American and plays in the NBA or NCAA. But you have to select a player at every position, like you cannot choose 5 point guards or something of that nature. Also please provide a little description why you have chosen that player, please also mention your starting five and who will be coming off the bench.



I'll give you my roster shortly.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Kidd
Kobe
Lebron
KG
TD

Paul, Wade, Melo, Durant, Bosh and Howard off the bench.

but TD and KG doesnt' want to play


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PG-Jason Kidd
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Kobe Bryant
PF-Lebron James
C- Tim Duncan
Off the bench: Rip Hamilton, Kevin Durant, Carmelo Anthony, Deron Williams, Tyson Chandler, Dwight Howard, Emeka Okafor.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ben Gordon??? You've got zero defense at the 2 spot. And how is Emeka any better than what the US already has on their roster. I'm with Dee-Zy. Add KG and TD and you've got the best team USA could put together.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> PG-Jason Kidd
> *SG-Ben Gordon*
> SF-Kobe Bryant
> PF-Lebron James
> C- Tim Duncan


I don't know if you really believe this or your homerism is on purpose.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

PG: Jason Kidd
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Lebron James
PF: Chris Bosh
C: Shaquille O'Neal

Bench:

Dwight Howard, Dwayne Wade, Carmelo Anthony, Chauncy Billups, Ben Wallace,
Kevin Durant, Amare Stoudmire


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

btw, Krzyzewski said yesterday that Lebron, Carmelo, and Kobe are the 3 sure starters. Kinda obvious, but at least you know, who's NOT set at his position.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You guys will ***** and complain about not allowing Ben Gordon on the team, but then after we lose the olympics, you'll ***** and complain how we didn't put a large enough of emphasis on shooting again.

In addition, we need to steal away from Britain. Deng is recruiting Gordon hard to play on the British team, and a Gordon/Deng duo with their great chemistry, could just create another team that knocks USA out of the tournament.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is gordon a better shooter than michael redd?

than mike miller?

than kobe?

no. no. no.

would having ben gordon on this team over guys that are already in camp be a joke? YES.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> You guys will ***** and complain about not allowing Ben Gordon on the team, but then after we lose the olympics, you'll ***** and complain how we didn't put a large enough of emphasis on shooting again.
> 
> In addition, we need to steal away from Britain. Deng is recruiting Gordon hard to play on the British team, and a Gordon/Deng duo with their great chemistry, could just create another team that knocks USA out of the tournament.


Deng and Gordon would have to qualify for the olympics first with England. When is the last time you saw England in the Olympics for basketball? Yeah exactly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Anybody know what time the game starts tomorrow or what channel it will be on??


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Aug. 22, 11:00 p.m. (EDT), ESPN Classic and ESPN360 
Aug. 23, 1:00 a.m. (EDT), ESPN2


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*USA Loses!!!*

In a scrimmage against the select team. Will it be the same old story - NBA players have no clue against a packed in zone?


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

starting 5 would be

Duncan
KG
James
Kobe
Kidd

bench

Shaq
Paul
Williams
Redd
Miller
Melo

You have size and some shooters in this team.
Howard


----------

